# apprentice812 vs hf812



## Dale Lynch (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi folks,

My wife has gotten me an Apprentice 812 mini lathe for christmas.Apprentice™ 812 VS Mini Lathe - Woodturners Catalog - Woodworking tools and supplies specializing in woodturning.

Harbor freight sells a lathe just like it.Benchtop Wood Lathe - 8" x 12"

I am wondering what the differences are between these two lathes are besides a paint job and $80.00.

CSUSA says the lathe is exclusive to them so I wonder what makes it so.Do any of you have any experience with these lathes?


----------



## Fibonacci (Dec 24, 2011)

The things that jump out at me are:

1.  Customer service:  If you have a problem with a CSUSA product, they will make it right.  If you have a problemwith a HF product, no one cares.

2.  Headstock threads:  The CSUSA one has a 1-8 thread.  The HF one has a 3/4-16 thread.


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 26, 2011)

It will be easier to get chucks, etc with the 1X8 tpi.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Dec 26, 2011)

nava1uni said:


> It will be easier to get chucks, etc with the 1X8 tpi.


ditto on the 1"-8 threads. the 3/4"-16 are a real nightmare to find atatchments for.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Dec 26, 2011)

Got the chuck covered. Wife decided I can't have a new lathe without a new chuck.

Does anyone know if there is a difference in quality of motor or bearings?


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 26, 2011)

I am almost certain that both of these lathes are made by the same company that makes the small Grizzly wood lathes.

If it only cost me $80 (when you factor CSUSA's $20 shipping vs HF shipping, it may be even less) to get 1x8 (standard) head screw and the ability to deal with CSUSA instead of HF, that's a bargain! CSUSAs 5 year warranty is real, in my experience, HF warranty is meaningless.

The 3/4 x 16 WILL also limit you in head accessories. 

Most times with precision tools, the cheapest price is rarely the best value.

Respectfully submitted.


----------

